# Anyone know the shelf life of iodine?



## ChristinaF. (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm asking because I found a quart bottle of 100% iodine in our old farmhouse. I'm guessing that it is around 10 years old. Should I try mixing and using it for navels etc.? One thing I can tell you is that it sure doesn't freeze. :lol

Christina


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

You sure it's 100%? WOW...you should have enough Iodine to last a LOOOONNNGGG time. I've got a bottle of 10%, but it's pretty dang strong. Most is 7 % iodine. I'd be cutting that stuff 7 parts water to 1 part Iodine and using it only to dip navels/hooves.
Kaye


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes and now we need to find you and steal it away from you....JUST KIDDING! :rofl Tammy


----------



## ChristinaF. (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Kaye, it says on the bottle 100% iodine and it's fairly thick. It says to mix three ounces with 5 gallons of water. Would that seem right? We bought our farm from an old grade B dairy farmer. I've found lots of old meds around. Most I just throw away, but I want to see if this one is still good. 

I guess I'm going to have to keep it in a safe, eh? :rofl

Christina


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

mix it like Kaye said. 1 to 7 not what is on the bottle you don't want that much mixed/diluted at one time.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

*I *would keep it in a safe!! :biggrin


----------



## ChristinaF. (Dec 2, 2008)

Yup, got it...I'll mix it like Kaye said!! Yeah! One less item to get from the vet...at least for a few years. dance:

Well, Stacy, right now I'm feeling pretty safe as most of ya all are far away in TX and probably wouldn't last long in the -25 weather we are having. Yuck! :/


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Right not coming there for iodine I found some on shelf right close to me YEAH


----------



## ChristinaF. (Dec 2, 2008)

I wouldn't either, Sondra. Every year around this time I'm trying to find the silver lining in living in this freezing cold climate. Right now all I can come up with is less of a worm load. That positive is really wearing thin just about now. Yikes! This time of year I always look at land somewhere south, but my husband is absolutely *terrified* of snakes and would never hear of it. :sigh

Christina


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Soooo... Like me, no one can get 7% iodine now - so what are you using in its place. It is ridiculous for honest people to have to pay for others crimes - now a regular citizen can't be trusted with a bottle of iodine. Sorry to vent a little.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Tim,
You may have to ask a vet for it. It's become an Rx item, only sold to those with a DEA #.

Christine....you may want ask about some of those meds. you're finding! Some of that "old stuff" has been taken off the market, not produced anymore...and is still good. AND IT WORKS!
Kaye


----------



## ChristinaF. (Dec 2, 2008)

Tim, I know and feel the same way. My husband goes on about it too. The thing that stinks is the "bad guys" will still find a way to get it and those of us that really need it will still be out of luck.

Kaye, thank you! I will remember that this spring when it's warm enough again to go through some more of the stuff. 

Christina


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Your absolutely right Christina, you are safe from people like me  I hate the cold and would rather be in a pile of snakes than up there in the frozen tundra... unless of course, I was on my way to Blissberry's for another doeling :yes
Yes Tim, it is sad. I have 1/2 a bottle of 7% hidden away and only pull it our when my film canister gets low. I don't know what I'll do when it runs out :sigh


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have this year and then I also have to find something else. Isn't the old 100% called monkey blood? We had to mix it to use it for navels, and yes it was back when we didn't think about buying iodine because it took forever to use up what you even had. Vicki


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> Isn't the old 100% called monkey blood


LOL...I don't know if it was methiolate or iodine...I just know which ever it was...BURNED like fire! And my grandmother swore by the stuff! You had to decide if the sympathy you got from the cut or scrap was worth the sting! :lol
Kaye


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

I bought some of the Triodine 7%, CRAP!!
But this spring when I was doing some cleaning in my smoke house, I found (2) gallons of 7% iodine, I forgot about it...so I think I am good for several more years here.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

A couple of years ago I worked at a feed store that sold iodine by the gallon..  Wish I had known then...


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

I just checked my idone supply for this year, I have a 7% from our feed store and a 12% from years & years ago that I got from a dairy. Well that long with a ss 5 gallon bucket worth over $50! umm... Did I mention I paid $5 for the lot? 
The 12% stains anything, while the 7% will not.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I am in so much agreement with all of you. Next they will take batteries away because thats another chemical they use. 
Christina, I live in the cold too...just don't want to travel to swipe some iodine :lol We were able to acquire some of the prep pads with the 10% iodine, and I was able to talk with the vet about them. He said if I used two of them for each hoof and one for the naval it would work the same. He said he used to use them when hes out on calls. Tammy


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I found an old bottle in my medicine cupboard that says: 

(Providone-Iodine Topical Solution, USP) 10%*
*Equal to 1% available iodine

Not good, right? 

Also says it expired on 11/99, but the way it sounds this stuff doesn't really expire? Does it just lose it's 'oomph' or some such?


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> *Equal to 1% available iodine


Not strong enough...this also sounds like Betadine surgical scrub or the equivalant.
Kaye


----------



## Necie[email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Ravens Haven said:


> I bought some of the Triodine 7%, CRAP!!


AAAARGH!! What's wrong with the Triodine-7? Just went to the elevator and asked if they happened to have any iodine. The guy said this is the same...just gets thick when heated so the meth makers can't use it. *Said* it was good to go for dipping cords and hooves.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I just got a pint bottle of regular 7% for about $7 from my vet. After reading on here, I didn't even attempt to try the Triodine stuff.


----------

